# urgent help with platties!!!!!!!!!!!



## Fishfrenz (Jul 22, 2011)

i got 2 new platys one about a week ago and the other one about 2weeks ago. 
I'm not sure if one of them is a boy or girl. they are in a 20gal tank with two other mollies.(if this is overcrowding please tell me) 

one of my platys is hanging down low towards the gravel. is this a sign of something??? once again i'm not sure if its a girl or boy.

My other platy, her belly is HUGE!!!! this ones a girl. She is way bigger than the other one. Could she be pregnant? i cant see the babies inside however she is a sunburst wag platy so i probably couldn't see them anyway. 

thanks for any advice!!!!

:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish::help::help::help::help:


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

If one of them has a huge belly, it's likely they are female and pregnant. 

For reference, here is a picture. The platy on top is a male, the one on the bottom is a female. Look at the difference in the anal fin (the one closest to the tail on the bottom). The female's is actually an anal fin, fanned out, and the male's is pointy and called a gonopodium. http://web.tiscali.it/acquario2000/images/platy.JPG


----------



## Fishfrenz (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks hXcchic both of my patties are girls than.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

She could be pregnant. What you have to watch for is when their bellies square off, when that happens, they will drop their fry soon. Best of luck!


----------

